# Williamsburg October 10th or 11th



## Big Matt (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking for a check in either Thursday or Friday.  Only need the unit through Monday morning, but could keep it for a week if that's what people are offering.  Need 2BR or larger.  Could take two smaller units.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks.  I can buy a getaway on II for $362 with check in the next day, so I'll pass unless you want to break it up.


----------



## johnstonga (Sep 17, 2013)

*I have Delux 2BR for 10/10+11+12+13*

*Big Mike ---

I have a Two BR Delux lock/out at Patriot's Place for 3 or 4 nites, your choice.

You can checkIN ....

..on Thurs 10/10 for four nites for $349.

Or

.. on Friday 10/11 for three nites for $299.

It's about 1300 sq ft and can sleep eight people.
And there's Free use of all the great amenities at Kingsgate, 1mile away.

Here are links to the:

1: Owner website
http://www.patriotsplaceresort.com/

2: Public rental site
http://www.extraholidays.com/williamsburg-virginia/wyndham-patriots-place.aspx*


----------

